

Khan Academy Computer Science - wave
http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=36E7A2B75028A3D6

======
jgrahamc
I've really enjoyed watching the MIT 6.00 course (Introduction to Computer
Science and Programming):
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6U-i4gXkLM&feature=relat...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6U-i4gXkLM&feature=related)
The Khan videos seem to be about programming instead of computer science.

~~~
spicyj
I'm pretty sure that Khan will add some pure comp-sci videos later; there's no
problem starting with plain programming and describing how programs run, is
there?

Edit: Already (on his second day of making videos) he is starting to branch
into algorithms: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lCzQvQr8Utw>

------
Brewer
I'm glad Khan finally got around to adding some CS videos! I knew that Khan
was a programmer himself, so the lack of videos on the subject always escaped
me.

------
pjscott
CS was probably the first field where anybody with an internet connection and
a lot of time could get an education on par with a decent college degree. I
did exactly that around 2001-2005, thanks to high school being boring, and the
resources available now make the internet of that time look horribly
impoverished by comparison.

Someone who wants to learn CS can find no shortage of introductory material on
programming (along with communities of people to do it with), stuff on
algorithms and data structures and the relevant math, more advanced topics --
it's like being offered a free education at a really good college, for people
who are willing to do the work.

I would really like for other subjects to become similarly open to interested
people over the internet. CS has definitely been leading the way here.
Wouldn't it be amazing if people in (say) archaeology, or botany, had a
fraction of the free resources and helpful communities that hackers have had
online for years?

~~~
sayemm
Adding to that is MIT's OCW (<http://ocw.mit.edu/index.htm>), an amazing step
in the right direction for learning.

